# 7 Year Old Kills First Buck from 200 Yards



## mbpost (Dec 29, 2011)

David Peeples, Jr. age 7 of Grays, South Carolina, killed his first buck, a 9 point from 200 yards, in Jasper County, SC on December 28, 2011.


----------



## GRIZZLY63 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice he will remember this Christmas the rest of his life


----------



## RNC (Dec 29, 2011)

Great shootin lil dude ! 

Congrats on a fine buck ;]


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 29, 2011)

wow... 200 yards is jump skip and a hop for someone that young... great job lil man


----------



## quinn (Dec 29, 2011)

sweet shootin!congrats to the young man.


----------



## jkk6028 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice shot! congrats


----------



## seeker (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice buck David,,I'm impressed!


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 30, 2011)

Great beast.  Tell the young man Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 31, 2011)

Great buck jr!


----------



## CPO (Jan 1, 2012)

*Nice Work!*

Nice Job!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice work! What was the weapon of choice?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## ts602 (Feb 16, 2012)

Boy I wish I could shoot like little man.


----------



## Romo (Feb 18, 2012)

Great shooting for the little man!  that great.


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## dtala (Mar 3, 2012)

twenty years from now there will be enemy of the US who will wish that lil Marine sniper had never started shooting a rifle....

congrats to him...


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 3, 2012)

good direction for boy to be headed


----------

